# My re-modeled 29g



## matt123 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey everyone, here is my aquarium that I recently redid. My inhabitants are:
3 skunk botias
3 giant danios
1 butterfly pleco/loach?
3 barbs
1 bumblebee catfish
1 opaline gourami


























Tell me what you think of it. Thanks
PS: sorry for the reflection of the flash on the glass, Im not that good at picture taking


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

beautiful chunk of wood....some plants to hide the equipment, and I think it would be an awesome tank....forget the angels..


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Heyyy I have that loG! And aquarium! loooks good!...Can you put the heater underwater?


----------



## matt123 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah i'm gonna get a backround later and hide some of that stuff. Is there a problem putting the heater close to plants? And ive heard of using wallpaper glue to apply the backrounds, is that ok? Thanks for the comments


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Matt,

Very nice tank! Love that chunk of wood! I agree with BV, some plants to hide the working would make it great! 

On the background, try just a plain black background. It really brings out the fish alot better. I am changing all my tanks to the black background. You can get those printed kind with a print on one side and black on the other side, so if you don't like it you can flip it. 

I have heard of many ways to attach the back grounds, but never wallpaper glue. I have used, glue dots, double sided tape, and liquid dish soap. All of them worked well for me. But it's always best to just stick it up there temp. like with masking tape, incase you wanna change it later or don't like it. Just a thought.

Again, Tank really looks nice. 
Hope I helped some,
Kathy


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice setup  When the bumblebee cat gets bigger, it may find some of your other fish food. I believe that Georgia Peach used vaseline and she said that it worked out great


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Pretty tank! I would put a dark blue background on but that's just me...


----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks great, Id add a black background or some tall fake plents at the back, maybe the tall bamboo fern type ones, they are really flexable and look very real....if you position in infront of your filter outlet it goes up and spreads over the surface of the water looking great and dappling the light a bit.


----------

